# workouts?



## BigBeautifulRed (Oct 20, 2008)

does anybody on the board workout? I know this is dumb, but I have been excercising sometimes because I want to be healthy internally.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 20, 2008)

I haven't been exercising recently but for awhile I was doing Pilates fairly regularly. I plan on getting back into it soon.

By the way, I believe there's an exercise thread in the health forum that you might want to check out.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 20, 2008)

Many of us do, and some believe in the concept of Health at every size, which is doing thing that make you healthy with no regard to weight whatsoever.

I myself have taken martial arts on an off for nine years. I also swim, lift weights, and since I now know I can hike with a 60 pound ruck on my back, I'm buying a 100-120 pound vest, and having my fun with that for awhile, and starting martial arts again when I get to my next duty station. HAES is similar to what I do, because the biggest reason I workout is function.

If you check the health board, there's some threads about it. I'm not the king of HAES, but I'm your host of HAES today. lol


----------



## Poncedeleon (Oct 20, 2008)

I sometimes go to the gym or go running, but it's easy to get bored with that. I prefer to get my exercise through sports. It feels more productive because I'm improving my skills, working out, and socializing with people I might not otherwise meet. Right now I'm into judo and loving it; it's an incredible full body workout and everyone else there is really cool.


----------



## JMNYC (Oct 20, 2008)

BigBeautifulRed said:


> does anybody on the board workout? I know this is dumb, but I have been excercising sometimes because I want to be healthy internally.



Swim bike run lift. Did a 20-mile bike ride over the Tappan Zee to benefit MS three weeks ago, and did a triathlon last September---1/2 mile swim, 14 mile bike ride and 3 mile run--to benefit the American Lung Association.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 20, 2008)

I do yoga twice a week and go to the gym 5 days a week atm. I just have some extra time on my hands so .. why not?


----------



## olwen (Oct 20, 2008)

There's nothing dumb about wanting to be healthy. Do whatever is right for you. 

I enjoy pilates, swimming, boxing, weight lifting. I've just started using the exercise bike, and I'm finding it challenging, maybe because it's utterly boring. And I still don't have full mobility in my shoulder yet, (so it's the bike and ellipitical till I do) but I've discovered that it keeps my knees from getting stiff, so I just try to fight the boredom.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 20, 2008)

I do the Leslie Sansone "Walk away the pounds" dvd every day. It is a two mile walk, and it is very hard for me to do, but I persist.

How ironic. Walk away the pounds, and this is Dimensions.:kiss2:

I do it for my health's sake and not to be skinny.:bow:


----------



## shazz2602 (Oct 21, 2008)

I walk my dog most days and i do house work and of course walking round shops, but there is no way you would find me in a gym, i've recently bought a swimming costume and hope to be going when i pluck up the courage


----------



## Risible (Oct 21, 2008)

I used to bellydance for exercise, a lot of fun and a good workout! 

Check out the Health Forum's Most Useful Thread for some earlier exercise threads.


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Oct 21, 2008)

can't go wrong w/ kettlebells. If you want great balance, core strength, and good overall fitness, these are the way to go. Plus, it combines cardio w/ resistance training, so you get a real bang for the buck. Its also fun! JonBlaze has an interesting approach w/ the weighted vests as well. I carry logs and use wheelbarrow for that type of training. Great for the heart and arms...


----------



## lypeaches (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi! 

I do my own sort of cross training, I guess. I go the gym 5 - 6 days a week, and work out 45 - 60 minutes. I do combinations of weight lifting(Nautilus machines), lap swimming, treadmill, rowing machine. Whatever strikes my mood of the day, and depending if there are lanes free in the pool. Swimming is the only exercise I truly and wholeheartedly enjoy. I'm getting better with the weights and treadmill stuff, but it's more of a sadistic type pleasure. I despise the treadmill (because of boredom and pain in my feet), but I keep doing it, because truthfully, I feel it's the most relevant to my different life situations that I'm trying to maintain. (I want to be able to go shopping all afternoon with my nieces, say, or take a sightseeing tour when I travel). I'd been swimming for about a year, and just added all the other stuff in a couple months ago. Definite difference. My first fitness test I rated "poor"... a week or two ago I had progressed to "below average", so I'm pretty happy with that progress. Just trying to get to "average" for now, which, being fat, I think that would be pretty good. 

I notice a definite shift in my mood/stress levels after working out. It's one of my main motivators at this point.


----------



## mediaboy (Oct 21, 2008)

I ride my bicycle at least fifteen miles a day and run three miles every other day.

I am going to attempt to incorporate core conditioning and swimming into this routine so that I can be in triathlon condition by Spring.


----------



## Hole (Oct 23, 2008)

No, I don't.  I used to before. I really need to tone up but I can't seem to find the motivation. *sigh*


----------



## Shosh (Oct 23, 2008)

Hole said:


> No, I don't.  I used to before. I really need to tone up but I can't seem to find the motivation. *sigh*



The motivation comes with doing something that you enjoy and sticking to it.
There is no point in doing an exercise activity that you hate and then giving up soon after.

What kind of activity do you enjoy?

You can get exercise from walking, gardening, dancing around your loungroom to music that you love. Using light weights to train with.

Start off small and work your way up.

It can be done. It takes a million small steps to run a marathon.


----------



## Hole (Oct 23, 2008)

Susannah said:


> The motivation comes with doing something that you enjoy and sticking to it.
> There is no point in doing an exercise activity that you hate and then giving up soon after.
> 
> What kind of activity do you enjoy?
> ...



I definitely enjoy dancing. Maybe I'll try to start again since it's something I actually like. I work out once in a (rare) while. I'll walk for an hour on the treadmill then not touch it for a month or two. That's how easily I get bored.

Thanks for the advice. :kiss2:


----------



## Filly (Oct 23, 2008)

I like to stay active.. but my fitness it pretty appauling at the moment! I enjoy kickboxing (or at least my version of it.... GREAT for getting rid of pent up fruatrations!), and I like to go bush walking to clear my head.

But as other people have said.... keeping it interesting is the key. Find what you enjoy. And if you dont do the same thing week in week out then it doesnt matter! Mix it up a bit


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 23, 2008)

Hole said:


> I definitely enjoy dancing. Maybe I'll try to start again since it's something I actually like. I work out once in a (rare) while. I'll walk for an hour on the treadmill then not touch it for a month or two. That's how easily I get bored.
> 
> Thanks for the advice. :kiss2:




Boredom is what I fight most whenever I work out. Which is why I make sure I have my music, loud, and obnoxious, plugged in my ears so that I can lip sinc and dance the whole time I'm working on the weights or the eliptical. I can't work out with out that distraction. 
And MANY days I wish for some one to chat with. Cause, yes...it DOES get boring...!!!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 23, 2008)

Susannah said:


> The motivation comes with doing something that you enjoy and sticking to it.
> There is no point in doing an exercise activity that you hate and then giving up soon after.
> 
> What kind of activity do you enjoy?
> ...


Awesome Shoshie response. Very supportive.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't workout. I try to integrate walking into my everyday life. Instead of taking the bus home from class, I walk. As a result of this, I walk about 2 1/2 miles 4 days a week. For someone who weighs around 372 lbs, this is a lot of excercise. I find the best workouts are ones that are accessible and you don't have to plan a chunk of time for, like going to a gym. I really found walking has increased my stamina. In the winter, I'll probably go to a pool. My school has an olympic sized one, so yay! I find most things terribly boring, so good luck.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 24, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> I don't workout. I try to integrate walking into my everyday life. Instead of taking the bus home from class, I walk. As a result of this, I walk about 2 1/2 miles 4 days a week. For someone who weighs around 372 lbs, this is a lot of excercise. I find the best workouts are ones that are accessible and you don't have to plan a chunk of time for, like going to a gym. I really found walking has increased my stamina. In the winter, I'll probably go to a pool. My school has an olympic sized one, so yay! I find most things terribly boring, so good luck.




Walking is the best exercise of all. It is a really good choice if you are supersized also.
Any exercise that you can build into your day as a matter of routine is very convienient.

Good on ya mate. You are a champ.


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Oct 27, 2008)

for fat folk, anything low impact is a great idea. Some kind of resistance training (nothing fancy, just a few compound, or multi-joint exercises) will make getting around much easier. A friend of mine, prob in the low-mid 300s, started some light bodyweight exercises w/ a dumbells thrown in. She said that within a month or so, day to day things that give BBW's hell, like longer walks, stairs, up and down from a seated position, got a hell of a lot easier. She digs being fluffy, and didnt really change her diet, just added a little more protein and the aforementioned exercises. She still does it now, about 6 months later and feels awesome. Didn't lose weight, and now moves about a lot better.


----------



## tattooU (Oct 28, 2008)

i used to do some type of activity at least three times a week, but then i started slacking and got lazy again. So i drug my NordicTrak back into the house and i'm working my way up to 45 mins a day. Been doing between 30-40 mins for the past two weeks and i really enjoy how it gets easier with each day. Yay progress!


----------



## Tracy (Oct 31, 2008)

I walk on my treadmill 5 days a week to keep my fat body healthy. I also swim during the summer months. I'm a true believer that you can be healthy at any size. While I'm walking I think a lot about all thats going on in my life and this helps me to sort my thoughts and keep myself sane.


----------



## ksandru (Nov 27, 2008)

Funny you should mention exercise. I used to go to the gym alot in my younger days. I ignored some of the stupid looks and worked out to my pleasure. Fast forward ahead ten years & I hate the gym. When I gave birth to my first son, I lost 60 lbs., then gained it back. Now, after my 2nd son was born almost seven weeks ago, I managed to lose 40 lbs. This time, I walk with my husband and the kids (weather permitting) and also chase after my three-year old (who gets into a lot of mischief). I would like to lose another 60 lbs., just so I can keep up with them. We plan on riding bicyclesonce the weather gets warmer.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm with Miss Toodles when it comes to working exercise into the daily routine. Fortunately, I live less than a mile from my office, so I walk to and from work every day. I have a daily yoga routine, and my wife and I work out with a yoga teacher once a week. On Friday nights we go ballroom dancing, which has the added attraction of being fun!


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (Nov 28, 2008)

thank you for all of your wonderful responses, I am on break now, but when I get back to school I will start up a tennis routine with a friend and start morning lap swim yay.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 2, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> I do yoga twice a week and go to the gym 5 days a week atm. I just have some extra time on my hands so .. why not?



*I do the same....and most days I take spin classes of either 45-60 minutes depending on the teacher....I dig it..good sweat....good for the heart and you noticeably see a change in cardio abilities too

I do a mix of yoga/tai chi which is more important than anything in my opinion..having had both my hips replaced I am lacking in lots of areas and this helps open me up a lot*


----------



## Shosh (Dec 2, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I do the same....and most days I take spin classes of either 45-60 minutes depending on the teacher....I dig it..good sweat....good for the heart and you noticeably see a change in cardio abilities too
> 
> I do a mix of yoga/tai chi which is more important than anything in my opinion..having had both my hips replaced I am lacking in lots of areas and this helps open me up a lot*



You are a champ. Good on ya!

I am proud to say that I have been working out regularly, even though it is very difficult and quite challenging.

I am the boss, not my body!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 2, 2008)

Susannah said:


> You are a champ. Good on ya!
> 
> I am proud to say that I have been working out regularly, even though it is very difficult and quite challenging.
> 
> I am the boss, not my body!


*
well if nothing else, you know it makes you FEEL BETTER in all ways.....and hopefully you sleep better too!!!!!*


----------



## Minerva_08 (Dec 3, 2008)

3 days a week I weight lift and do half hour sessions of cardio. I am very aware that I will *never* be thin, but I like being a toned big girl


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Dec 4, 2008)

Minerva_08 said:


> 3 days a week I weight lift and do half hour sessions of cardio. I am very aware that I will *never* be thin, but I like being a toned big girl



Me too! Well.. I don't know about toned, but strong for sure.
I box, lift weights, do cardio and am still 300+. I love working out, feeling strong and knowing that I'm doing it for own enjoyment - not as an attempt to change my size.

I think we (as a society) are taught to believe exercise needs to be structured/regimented and that can be a real turn off. Dance around the house, Hula hoop (I make lg size Hula Hoops for myself), take a leisurely walk - Make exercise fun and do what feels right for your body.


----------



## Minerva_08 (Dec 4, 2008)

I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 4, 2008)

Inflatable Girl said:


> Me too! Well.. I don't know about toned, but strong for sure.
> I box, lift weights, do cardio and am still 300+. I love working out, feeling strong and knowing that I'm doing it for own enjoyment - not as an attempt to change my size.
> 
> I think we (as a society) are taught to believe exercise needs to be structured/regimented and that can be a real turn off. Dance around the house, Hula hoop (I make lg size Hula Hoops for myself), take a leisurely walk - Make exercise fun and do what feels right for your body.



I think if you do an activity that you enjoy, you are likely to stick to it long term, and that is the key.
It is better to do exercise that you enjoy and can manage long term, than to go all out for a few weeks, and then burn out and give up because you hate what you are doing.

You need to exercise for the rest of your life to maintain fitness, so finding a fun activity is what one should focus on.


----------



## 99Haints (Dec 5, 2008)

olwen said:


> There's nothing dumb about wanting to be healthy. Do whatever is right for you.
> 
> I enjoy pilates, swimming, boxing, weight lifting. I've just started using the exercise bike, and I'm finding it challenging, maybe because it's utterly boring. And I still don't have full mobility in my shoulder yet, (so it's the bike and ellipitical till I do) but I've discovered that it keeps my knees from getting stiff, so I just try to fight the boredom.



The stationary bike is very dull. It works for me, though, because I feel an obsessive need to structure my workout. I liven things up with heavy or upbeat music, and by doing interval training. (Routinely raising and lowering the resistance). This means I spend the entire workout either pushing as hard as I can, or hunched over recovering from it. I also keep it on manual, so I get to hit a bunch of buttons. Not the most thrilling experience, but it does break up the monotony.


----------



## olwen (Dec 6, 2008)

Solaranite said:


> The stationary bike is very dull. It works for me, though, because I feel an obsessive need to structure my workout. I liven things up with heavy or upbeat music, and by doing interval training. (Routinely raising and lowering the resistance). This means I spend the entire workout either pushing as hard as I can, or hunched over recovering from it. I also keep it on manual, so I get to hit a bunch of buttons. Not the most thrilling experience, but it does break up the monotony.



I've tried changing the settings too. I've tried bringing my ipod, watching teevee, reading a book....I still end up bored. I think it's just the fact that one does the same motion over and over....if I'm in a certain mood it can become meditative, but it never lasts for long. My only goal when on one of those things is to just get thru those 30 minutes as painlessly as possible.

....Weight lifting was never ever boring. I really miss it.


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Dec 6, 2008)

olwen said:


> ....Weight lifting was never ever boring. I really miss it.



I wish I still lived in NY - I miss having someone to work out with.


----------



## olwen (Dec 6, 2008)

Inflatable Girl said:


> I wish I still lived in NY - I miss having someone to work out with.



I live here I don't have anyone to work out with either. I'm all for a Dims workout power hour.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Dec 6, 2008)

I third that. I would love someone to work out with.


----------



## tattooU (Dec 6, 2008)

i've always had a terrible time getting motivated to go to the gym. Cardio was boring, classes were ok but not at convenient times for me, and once it gets cold here i refuse to walk the dogs for any longer than 20 mins. Now that i've been doing the Nordictrak regularly i average between 45-50 mins (5 days a week.) i've been renting TV shows from the video store and it's the only thing that gets me through it every day. Otherwise i'd definitely stop due to boredom. 

Yay for finally finding something i can stick with!


----------

